# Help Finding Old Fashioned String Ornaments?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all. I'm trying to find some ornaments my grandma had on her Christmas tree back in the late 1950s/early 1960s. They were made of string, almost like a "God's eye" if you know what those are, but instead of four points they had either six or eight and were star shaped. They had what looked like pin heads (or maybe beads?) at the end of each point and were woven with 20 weight crochet thread, with an opening left in the middle to put a picture in. They had a cardboard backing and a ribbon to hang them by. She had one for each grandchild. They were probably made anywhere from the late 1940s to the very early 1960s. 

I have searched and searched under every description I can think of and have had no luck whatsoever. They might not have actually started out as ornaments, but was just what she used them for. I kind of thought they might have been a vacation bible school or scouts sort of craft project. I've found patterns for some crochet ones that are similar, but I really, really want to find out how to do them like hers. I've experimented a lot with cardboard frames, small dowels, extra-large headed pins, everything I can think of, and I just can't figure it out, which makes me crazy because there's not much I can't figure out once I set my mind to it, lol. The God's eye ornaments always seem to be made with popsicle sticks and with no hole in the middle for the picture, so I know that's not exactly right, just the closest thing I can think of. 

I'm hoping some of you other "oldies" like me on here might remember something like this and at least have some search suggestions for me. Surely someone else made these! If I could even find a picture of one I could probably figure it out, but I'm going on a 40+ year-old memory as a child the last time I saw them, lol. Thanks so much!

Here's a link to a God's eye, in case you don't know what one looks like:
http://www.e-scoutcraft.com/string/eye_of_god.html


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Looked up the Gods eye link, I made these as a kid. Never knew what they were called. Thanks marc


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://gingerbreadsnowflakes.com/node/117


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle! Those aren't exactly it, but very, very VERY close! lol I'll definitely be able to figure it out from those. So...how did you find them so quick???? :stomping foot and shaking head: Now I feel like an idiot, lol. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!  :goodjob: :happy: :clap: :bouncy: 

Marc, I had never heard of the "God's eye" ornaments until I went searching for these, lol. Glad it brought back a good memory for you too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember making those with one of my aunts  What a great way to make some special memories!


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Callie, I used some of your own words for my search criteria (8 pointed God's eye ornament), then did an image search till I saw something that looked like what you wanted. Glad it helped.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Junie, you are now my new best friend! lol You know, I thought I had used that search phrase, but obviously not. I've spent hours and hours looking for these. I'm usually the one finding things for other people, I can't believe I couldn't find this one for myself! :stars:

Ann, I just knew there had to be someone out there who remembered these besides me! I never got to actually make any, but never forgot them and how special they seemed, with all the grandchildren's faces shining out from the middle of them all over the tree. I hope to make these with my grandkids, assuming I ever have any, lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like those, colorful, and pretty.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I know, aren't they great?? I'm so tickled to have this! I copied it to a Word file and saved it, plus I printed it out just in case the file gets corrupted or her web site disappears or something, but it was 27 pages of printed material!  But it means so much to me I don't want to lose it again, lol. Now I just need some grandkids. :bored:


----------

